# bladder side effects of amitriptyline



## dragon6789 (Mar 22, 2003)

I have a question. I have had IBS for 20 years and have all the classic symptoms. Lately they got real bad. I was on trazadone for 6 yrs, which worked great in the beginning but was doing nothing for me in the last year. I started taking amitriptyline for it about 5 weeks ago. Twice in the last week I have had a 24-48 hr period of time I could not empty my bladder. It just stays inside. I sit on the toilet for 45 min or more and nothing happens. I read the possible side effects on a web site and it says urinary retention is a possible side effect. Has anyone else had this side effect/problem with amitriptyline? It is driving me crazy. Has anyone else had this same problem? And should I stop taking this drug if I continue to have this problem? On the positive side, it has helped reduce my IBS symptoms significatly as long as I stay off my feet and don't move around very much. I feel like I traded my IBS symptoms for a bladder problem. (Weird isn't it.)


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I take 30 mg day of elavil for IBS pain (I am C and D). For me, the only side effect I can notice is that I lean a bit more towards being C which for me is a good thing. What dose are you on? Maybe you could cut it down alittle and see if that helps you. Also there are several drugs that are similar to elavil, maybe changing to one of them would benefit you. Maybe try limiting your salt intake. Hope this helps


----------

